# Looking for a few beers to showcase different hops



## TK1 (29/9/15)

Hi,

Hope this is OK to ask here...

I have been asked to do a talk for a local gardening group on growing hops (including history and uses for beer and tea). I have some plants to show and will bring along some cones, and plan to make a hop tea.

However, my interest is in using them in beer (obviously!) and so I wanted to try and find a couple of beers that are similar in style, but taste different due to the hops used. It's in a couple of weeks, so no time to brew anything specific, and I don't have anything suitable brewed.

So, I'm keen for any suggestions on 2 or 3 beers that would show off different hops, e.g. different aromas or levels of bitterness that are discernible by people who may not be beer aficionados.

Nothing too rare, something I can get at Dan Murphys or First Choice or similar.

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/9/15)

Cooper Pale ale is straight POR

Coopers Mild is POR with late Saaz


----------



## Benn (29/9/15)

Sierra Nevada-Pale Ale = Cascade hops

..according to the label


----------



## MHB (29/9/15)

Rogue do a bunch of beers all the same base beer with different hops yellow snow if you want to see what Amarillo can do.
M


----------



## Tilt (29/9/15)

Liberty Halo or Knapsteins reserve lager for Nelson Sauvin


----------



## TK1 (30/9/15)

Thanks all, much appreciated. I'll pick up a few to sample myself and select a couple of distinct ones to take along to the talk.


----------



## Blind Dog (30/9/15)

Or this: http://homebrewacademy.com/bud-light-dry-hopping

[SIZE=10.5pt]Works pretty well with Bud light and even pure blonde, and as the base beer is the same (keeping one 'clean' for comparison is a good idea as well) all you’re showcasing is the hops. As per the site, you do need to agitate the hops for a few days to get them properly distributed, and weighing out 1 gram of each hop is a little fiddly. You’re effectively dry hopping at around 3g/L if you’re using 330ml bottles so the taste should be noticeable.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Remember to write the name of the hop on the lid and remember that they'll be some crap in the bottom of the bottle so it needs decanting. If you're pouring small samples, a jug makes life easier.[/SIZE]


----------



## TK1 (30/9/15)

Thanks Blind Dog, hadn't thought of that. I was going to pick up some hop cones from Grain n Grape anyway, so would be good to have a plain (boring) base beer, and then add different hops to them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/9/15)

If you want to brew with your hops to get an idea of flavour/aroma profiles, start with a very simple clean ale base and so nice simple additions. Try 1 hop a a bittering then as a flavour/aroma in a different brew. You will find some hops work well as bittering but not that great as late additions. Certain hop combo's well, others dont. 

Something like this a base recipe

5-7% Xtal
~10% of wheat
Ale/Pilsnaer malt


----------



## kunfaced (30/9/15)

Stone and Wood Pacific Ale is great for galaxy


----------



## hwall95 (30/9/15)

Pacific ale - basically galaxy. 
3 Ravens esb - English hops

There's also the 'beer school' pack with 4 single Australian hop beers from beechworth.


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/9/15)

Yes, I basically do what Stu says there when trying out new hops in my brewing. I have a simple pale ale grist of about 85% Maris Otter, 9% Munich II and 6% medium crystal. I then do a simple bittering addition with Magnum and make up the rest with late additions of whatever hop I'm testing out. It works really well I have found.

Obviously not much use in this particular case since there isn't enough time but yeah. The above suggestions all sound good.


----------

